# get and stay fit!



## IsolatorFitness (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello,

We're new to the forum and want to thank all of the EMT's at emtlife.com by letting you know about a discount we're currently running. Use discount code RESCUE25 at isolatorfitness.com to get 25% off American-Made soft insulated lunch coolers by Isolator Fitness.

PM me with any questions about our products.
Lexi Cahill


----------



## Williana Sullivan (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you for this information.


----------

